# breeder search/references New England



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, 

We are looking for a puppy in the New England area. We have done some serch and visited a few breedrs already but we'd like to ask for some recommendations/references. 

What are we looking for....
We looking for "companion" dog not 100% high drive sport/working dog/SchH/ . We are very active family/camping,hiking etc/ with a small child /almost 4years old/ and almost 12 year old GSD. We plan to do eighter agility or Rally-O with the new dog other then regular obedience training. We have a short list of "finalists" /mix of working and show lines I guess/ and want to hopefully hear some personal references etc. 

Here is the list:

von Rokanhaus
von Grafenstein
vom Haus Hutfeld
vom Rheinland

If there any other breeders any of you recomends please let me know. I don't want to start any "negativism" around here so if there is anything you don't like about any of those please just PM me

Thank you.

Peter


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would add van Gogh to that list as well


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cathy Seale Nordosten Kennel in Rowley, MA

and Miles River 
I can give you info pm me


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

where in NE do you live? 
we can meet up and you can meet Brady he is one of Cathy's dogs 
and all of her dogs are awesome


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

We just got a puppy from Von Grafenstein on Saturday and so far so good.








Sue was great to deal with.


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86I would add van Gogh to that list as well


Thank you


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smykeWe just got a puppy from Von Grafenstein on Saturday and so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, good luck!


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcCathy Seale Nordosten Kennel in Rowley, MA
> 
> and Miles River
> I can give you info pm me


Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is a Rokanhaus puppy, and we're very happy with her. She's our first working line dog, and we are primarily a pet home, like you. I do have plans to for some agility or flyball (or both!) classes with her when she's older, but mostly we just go hiking or to the park or beach so the dogs can chase balls and go swimming. She's 13 months old right now. I'm having her spayed next week and doing preliminary hip and elbow x-rays and will probably start looking for classes after the holidays or in the Spring. She's had 4 basic obedience classes so far, and she's doing very well - she's extremely smart, confident and fearless, and she loves to train. Here she is with her Jolly ball at the park:


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW! Halo looks like she's having a ball









Thanks for posting the photo! Good to hear about Rokanhaus pup doing good in setting close to ours. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is ALWAYS having fun!







She can be a bratty little shiznit to her big brother Keefer, but they adore each other, and she's got a sweet sunny personality, even when she's annoying the crap out of him, lol! Halo was listed as being suitable for a working or active pet home. Some of her littermates are doing Schutzhund, (which I was very clear that I wasn't interested in), and another littermate who was listed as suitable for an experienced working home is in training for search and rescue. 

You'll find a range of temperaments within a litter, and as long as you're completely open and honest about what you do (and don't want) in a puppy and the kind of lifestyle you plan to provide, the better able the breeder will be to match the right puppy to the right home. We were actually not considering a working line puppy, or even any puppy at the time. We had just lost our beautiful Dena at 4 years old in October last year, and I saw pictures of Halo here on the board in January when she was 9 weeks old. I thought she was adorable, especially since she's a longcoat, which I prefer, but didn't think anything more about it. We weren't planning on getting a puppy for several more months at least. Some people who know Kandi and train with her had met the puppies and thought Halo would be perfect for us, and they encouraged me to contact her. We picked up Halo at the SF airport a week later, lol!


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomHalo is ALWAYS having fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all I want to say I'm very sorry to hear about Dena. We all go thru that..I hate that part of having pets. 
We also not looking for SchH3-capable dog so we will be depending on the breeders direction to point us to a pup that would fit the best in their opinion to our lifestyle. We are sure to clearly comunicate what we are looking for just like you said. I think it's best for the breeder to make the final decision on who gets what puppy. We talked to some breeders who would let us to make the pick but how can someone who have not seen/interact with the puppies know witch one to select??? No thank you, I'll trust someone with the experience and knowledge of the puppies to tell me what would be the best for us. 
Thank you again so much for sharing your story/experience.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote: We talked to some breeders who would let us to make the pick but how can someone who have not seen/interact with the puppies know witch one to select???


I just wanted to say that I know SOME breeders that will allow a new owner to pick. However, this is because they ended up with 2-3 puppies that could very well be suited to that one home, so they'll put up the rest of the litter and show the prospective family those particular puppies to pick from


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Good luck in your search......

where in NE are you located? i am in Maine. Have a female from Von Hena C in NH. great dog.............

i am sure you will do your homework on the other breeders, get alot of references and check the linage.if your not sure how to check the linage ask someone that does....you want a stable dog. one you can trust..........and not one that is fearful or unpredictable....


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> 
> > Quote: We talked to some breeders who would let us to make the pick but how can someone who have not seen/interact with the puppies know witch one to select???
> ...


That make sense. If there are puppies of similar/same nature for the new owners to pick from.


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebGood luck in your search......
> 
> where in NE are you located? i am in Maine. Have a female from Von Hena C in NH. great dog.............
> 
> i am sure you will do your homework on the other breeders, get alot of references and check the linage.if your not sure how to check the linage ask someone that does....you want a stable dog. one you can trust..........and not one that is fearful or unpredictable....


We are in Mass. We sure are trying to do our homework as best as we can. Referances are must, from all different sources not just provided by the breeders. One reason why I started asking questions on different internet forums like this one.
Stable dog we can trust...absolutely 100% agree. That's the most important to us. Temperament #1 priorty! 
Thank you for your advise!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

this is why its so important to reall check back in the linage. with the best of breeders you can still end up with a genetic defect............although i still believe that even with that their could have been issues somewhere down the line.

its very hard to get the whole package when looking for a good pup. meaning, supportive breeder, good solid line, and healthy pup...............its out there but not as common as you think...

i don't envy you, looking for a good breeder can be very confusing and frustrating. but i do know the more you talk to the more frustrating it is......i would pick two that you get a good feeling about then investigate from there......but i would definitely check the lines and thouroughly at that......

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86I would add van Gogh to that list as well


Here is another vote for Kennel Van Gogh 
I own a female form Claudia's C-litter and I see all of Cremlin's littermates at club training - all 5 dogs from that litter have super temperament and are great to be around. I am also very fond of puppies in her D and E litters as well - social, drivy puppies with a lot of potential!

I also recommend Kandi and her breeding program - I have seen many nice dogs and satisfied owners!

You really cant go wrong with both Claudia and Kandi


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebthis is why its so important to reall check back in the linage. with the best of breeders you can still end up with a genetic defect............although i still believe that even with that their could have been issues somewhere down the line.
> 
> its very hard to get the whole package when looking for a good pup. meaning, supportive breeder, good solid line, and healthy pup...............its out there but not as common as you think...
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

You are absolutely correct...it's very confusing. We have one more visit to do then we will see....

Thanks


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DrakeGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Smithie86I would add van Gogh to that list as well
> ...


Thank you, for your advise I appreciate it!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Have seen dogs from Van Gogh, Von Rokanhaus and Rheinland and would reccommend all three. My female is a niece to Hawk and she's everything I wanted...we're taking a rally class right now


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: kingstonHave seen dogs from Van Gogh, Von Rokanhaus and Rheinland and would reccommend all three. My female is a niece to Hawk and she's everything I wanted...we're taking a rally class right now


Thank you, good to hear more positive recomendations.
Rally is something we want to do as well...looks like fun for both people and dogs.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have enough knowledge of other breeders to compare but I have a Rokanhaus pup and she is an outstanding dog. Obviously well bred with a focus on temperment, drive and health and intelligence. If you're looking for a high energy working dog that is also an excellent house dog and pet, then you can't go wrong with one of Kandi's pups. good luck


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would suggest Pia Blackwell at V. Rheinland! Pia is experienced, knowledgable, honest, and gives great customer support. Best is, her impressive dogs have very solid, sound nerves. She has such beautiful dogs, too.







She's placed dogs for real life working situations, competetive sport homes, and of course active family companions too. I've always admired her dogs,







and how she's always there for people after the placement!









Edit to add-- several of my friends have spectacular V. Rheinland dogs. They've got impressive drive, and are truly take-anywhere dogs. LOVE that!


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DonPI don't have enough knowledge of other breeders to compare but I have a Rokanhaus pup and she is an outstanding dog. Obviously well bred with a focus on temperment, drive and health and intelligence. If you're looking for a high energy working dog that is also an excellent house dog and pet, then you can't go wrong with one of Kandi's pups. good luck


Thank you for your reply. Temperment, health, intelligence and excellent house dog is exactlly what we are looking for...the energy can be little less then high. We are not looking for a couch potato here but don't want to get over our heads with extreme high drive dog. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI would suggest Pia Blackwell at V. Rheinland! Pia is experienced, knowledgable, honest, and gives great customer support. Best is, her impressive dogs have very solid, sound nerves. She has such beautiful dogs, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. We shell get in touch with Pia and see if she thinks one of her future pups would be a good fit. Like I said before we don't need a dog with high drive for SchH or such but we will be listening to the breeders advice. If they /breeders/ think their dog will be good fit for us based on our life style great. I'm sure that in most litters from "working line" GSD there should be one pup that would be good for us.
Thanks again!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my suggestion obviously is to not limit yourself, definately check out as many breeders and their dogs as possible. 

With you being in Mass, you have the advantage of having quite a few good breeders within your driving area.

My personal preference is east german dogs (and I tend to go for the czech lines as well, because I like high energy 'go go go' )

It sounds like you are looking for a middle of the road type of dog, one you can do things with, but not one that is on the go all the time??

I would check out Miles River as well, I would also ask to meet 'mom' (and dad if he's around),,see if "mom" would be the type of dog you would like to live with, definately take your kid(s)
and see how the parents are with kids. This can tell you alot)

good luck in your search, there are a number of good breeders (as well as not so good) in the new england area, it's just finding one your comfortable with and a dog that will suit your lifestyle..


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAmy suggestion obviously is to not limit yourself, definately check out as many breeders and their dogs as possible.
> 
> With you being in Mass, you have the advantage of having quite a few good breeders within your driving area.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your input. Yes, there is a lot of breeders in the area. We have visited a good number of them and still have a few to go to. You are correct, middle of the road dog is what we think would be best for us. Seeing the "parents" is one of our requirments. At least the "mom" we want to meet and also want a lot of info about the "dad"...previous "kids" etc.


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

czdog... I have 2 Rokanhaus dogs and couldn't be happier. Very stable, and outgoing dogs. I'd be happy to tell you a lot more about each of them if you'd like. Shoot me a PM, and I can expound on each of them. 

Good luck in your search. I am familiar with quite a few of the breeders that have been recommended to you, and most of them I wouldn't hesitate to get a puppy from. 

GET REFERENCES, and don't be afraid to call people, or contact them. Of course in every group there's going to be a couple who have not had good luck with a certain breeder but look for patterns. Also support AFTER the sale is soooooo important. I can attest that Kandi's support is wonderful. She also has a group that all her dog owners belong to, and we often ask each other questions. It's a huge help.

Again.... good luck and if you have any questions that I might be able to help you with, let me know.

Greg


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

**** comments like this need to be made in private. ADMIN**


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, as the breeder, I have no problem with what she posted. Not every pups turns out as we hope, even if it is from a repeat breeding and two exceptional parents. Stuff happens. Yep, I offered to take the dog back, offered to replace it..and when the owner preferred to keep him, I sent her a partial refund even though "temperament" cannot be guaranteed. No secrets, no shame, no hiding. It is what it is. 

I do feel bad she lives so far away so I can't help more with him, and assisting her in locating qualified trainers in her area has proven practically impossible. But I am always here and will continue to do what I can, as any breeder should.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe it's better to return Debbie's post especially that her breeder is fine with it. It's just when the post is removed it seems that she said something very bad or that something fishy is going on behind the scene via PMs even though it was almost surely not the case (I haven't read the post).


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

My post wasn't meant as a bash, i was simply telling the OP that things can happen with the best of breeders......

yes, i choose to keep him, and knew full well what i was up against in doing so.....it has been a challenge not having the best resources up this way.......but i am doing the best i can with my own research, training teqniques etc. and keeping him in classes..........

i also think its a blessing that there are people like me that have heart enough to stand by and believe in this type of dog, because Many would have sent them back, and re-homing is not easy with these issues....

So, No not bashing at all, letting it be known that the best breedings can have a genetic dude now and again......

debbie


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Breeder support and complete research of the lines are key. A breeder can be very helpfull when your buying the pup but what happens when you have problems a year or two down the road?

My male is almost 3 years old and his breeder to this day inquires about him on a regular basis. I can't believe the support I have gotten from him.

My female is one and a half and her breeder asks about her all the time. She has even said if I decide to breed her she wants a pup from that litter. That is what I call confidance in what you are selling.

But I did an enormous amount of homework and passed on quite a few breeders with good reputations befoire I pulled the trigger. 
Do your home work before the purchase because this is a long term commitment.

I have learned many a hard lesson over the years and now I have the two best German Shepherds I have ever owned. They have far exceeded even my best expectations.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

larrydee33, I know the breeder's name of one of your pups, who's the other one?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Janie from Haus Helsing and Steve from Haus Simpkins. They are both very small breeders with only occisional litters. They breed because they love the breed not for fiancial gain. Steve basically does training. I have never seen anyone so concerened about how Gunner was doing. He still e-mails all the time and wants to know how he is doing and do I have any new pictures and he always says to me if there is anything I can help you with please don't hesitate to contact me. It is going on 3 years now I have had Gunner.
Janie basically is the same e-mails me all the time asking about Zara and if there is anything she can do to contact her. She truly loves her dogs and still consideres Zara one of her own. 

In my opinion this is what a true GSD breeder is all about.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree Larry, the support means everything! your very lucky!







I am happy its worked out for you!


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you considered Rebel Yelle for a breeder? Don's website is http://www.rebelyelle.com and he is in North East CT. I just purchased a puppy from Don and Ivana, they have been extremely helpful over the past few weeks, I'm hoping to pick up the puppy next weekend! He has a litter on the ground now, and another one in the oven... 

Kandy is awesome too! Don's litter fit my schedule better, otherwise I couldn't decide between the two of them. I would highly recommend both of them!
Cheers,
John


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I am surprised that Willendorf is not here since they win all the time at the Sieger shows? They are in New Milford Ct. I believe- This is not an endorsement just curious- my two are from Pittsburgh and Virginia.


----------

